# Moebius's Bride of Frankenstein



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is test shot.:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yasutoshi-san, you are a painting god! Congratulations on a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Your fine paint job makes this kit look like a winner.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Amazing flesh tones on both figures!

Great job!

MMM


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome paint job, Yasutoshi!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one!:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic model, fantastic paint job. Yasutoshi, always a pleasure to see your work. However it always frustrates me, I can never do that good! That is another kit I'll be picking up asap. Frank continues to blow me away.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Incredible paint job on an incredible sculpt!:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I love this kit, I only wish the Monster's jacket had more wear to it, it looks too new. In the film, it had torn sleaves and other damage from the fire. I wish the kit reflected that.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

apls said:


> I love this kit, I only wish the Monster's jacket had more wear to it, it looks too new. In the film, it had torn sleaves and other damage from the fire. I wish the kit reflected that.


I can't see that it would be that difficult to customise the clothing to suit individual tastes


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Excellent job, Yasutoshi!! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to get this one. 

Sean


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work as always Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

great build up as always my friend.
By the way, I'm hearing late next week for release. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Superduper paintjob. The shading on the folds is outrageous!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! Bravo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So here is a question...did Moebius use the floor from the Frankenstein kit and the couch from the Elvira kit to create part of this kit diorama?

I'm guesssing NO but I do see some similarities...

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The couch isn't even the same KIND of couch.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So here is a question...did Moebius use the floor from the Frankenstein kit and the couch from the Elvira kit to create part of this kit diorama?
> 
> I'm guesssing NO but I do see some similarities...
> 
> MMM


Really?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ok...I didn't think so...I wasn't sure...something just made my mind think that they might have used part of the tool from other kits...

Yeah...I was WAY off....I should have looked at the Elvira build-up again instead of using memory cells...or lack of!

I think the kit looks GREAT! I can't wait to get one...

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, Yasutoshi!! Looks like a very nice kit!

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

FYI they are in stock at Mega


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> FYI they are in stock at Mega


I saw that, too just yesterday so I called them. They said they should have them by the end of the week.

Ben


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Mine arrived just north of Baltimore about an hour ago, so they ARE in stock! Well, physically anyway, the two cases I got are already sold and will be leaving as soon as I can find an appropriately sized shipping box! 
 FANTASTIC kit BTW, kudos team Moebius!!! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My LHS in South jersey just got mine in today. I will pick it up tomorrow


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> My LHS in South jersey just got mine in today. I will pick it up tomorrow


CultTVman sent out payment notice today............soon!!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess I will have to mail order one as my LHS (who has been sucking as of late) seems like it is closing...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not until next week at Next Gen Hobbies in Sugar Loaf.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Bwain no more said:


> Mine arrived just north of Baltimore about an hour ago, so they ARE in stock! Well, physically anyway, the two cases I got are already sold and will be leaving as soon as I can find an appropriately sized shipping box!
> FANTASTIC kit BTW, kudos team Moebius!!! :thumbsup:
> Tom


So they DID make it by the end of the week...very cool!


Ben


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just kicking back and waiting for my pre-order from Mega. No worries


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to this one!

Sean


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to this one, too. 


Ben


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine's on the way!!!! There goes my summer.

Michael:wave:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. It is really a great kit.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't wait to get this one. Excellent work, Yasutoshi. Looks terrific!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I spoke to CultTVMan last night and his kits should be shipping shortly. REALLY nice sculpt, and in the JUST PLAIN COOL department, they broke the Monster's head down into three pieces with the top of the head being a separate part, the breakline following the row of clamps on the forehead of Jack Pierce's original classic make-up! The mini AFM just puts this over the top and at $45 retail it is a bargain to boot! :thumbsup:
Thanks Frank!
Tom


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I smell another Rondo award for this kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

This kit is fantastic and probably the best styrene production I've ever held. (Spoken with utmost bias in favor of figure kits). Check these pics. I stood my cig lighter in the middle so you can get an idea of how large this kit is:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Pictures on the Sprue!

Pictures on the Sprue!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Got mine today....beautiful!!!

Ben


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

GOT mine the Tuesday - this thing is H U G E! :woohoo: Fantastic sculpt.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this kit more than any other in quite a while - looks like was worth the wait. Hope to have mine by next week sometime.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

The box is huge, but the kit is 1/8th scale - it won't take up an inordinate space on my shelf, which is good. For some reason I had thought it would be 1/6th, which would have been a massive thing. I'm actually glad that it's only 1/8th.

Fantastic product all around.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well, they did a reissue of Dracula with the dame, maybe they will do a reissue of this kit with Dr. Frankenstien! _*That*_ would be cool, all three together?

hal9001-


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Y'know, there WERE TWO Doctors in that film, so a group of FOUR figures would look cool too! Just sayin'...:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Pretorious and Henry, with small bases that attach to each side of the "Bride" base- I'd love that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my kit yesterday... its awesome from what I can see so far. I have not been thrilled with a lot of the Moebius figures to date (Bela is real good) but this one is just super. Engineering, sculpting, etc. is top notch.

I guess I have a couple of minor complaints but, they are minor. The huge box is incredibly thin. It's so thin that it comes with pieces of cardboard in side the lid. This kit needs a good sturdy litho type box not a thin, cheap Chicom econo box. As some have mentioned, the Monster's coat sleeves are not burned as they were in the movie. That could be fixed pretty easily. And, it looks like Moebius re-used the clear lab ware from the Invisible Man kit. The lab ware doesn't match what is shown in movie photos (on the box) and while both kits are 1/8 the little bottles and jars just look a bit small and out of scale.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

With respect to the thin box: I reinforce mine with solid cardboard, and if possible, with discarded paper towel or t.p. tubes.

REALLY looking forward to picking this one up.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure why the thickness of the box is an issue. It is just a vessel to transport the parts of the model thet we are all going to open and build. I got mine Friday and it was more than I could have hoped for. Moebius has once again given me a kit that I have always wanted and is a great compliment to ALL the fine figures they have produced in the last few years. I cannot complain about anything in the kit, because they have done all the work for me in producing it. If I had the skill to create my own sculpt, then I would and I wouldn't need to buy their products. To complain about something that I cannot do better than someone else would be silly!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not a huge issue but I have a lot of kits and often store them for years. Its nice to have a durable box. Plus, with sturdy boxes, I often re use them. This one isn't going to hold up a long time. Of the Moebius Universal models this one is the best by far. Aside from Dracula the others aren't worth bothering with.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

To each his own. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Her hair*

I've had a chance to do a cursory look at the kit, and I like what I see. But I notice that the white streak in the Bride's hair is a bit lower than the photos of Elsa Lanchester show. The bottom of the streak on her hairline begins near the point of her eyebrow, while the kit shows the top of the streak at her eyebrow. Lanchester's hairline along her forehead also appears to be higher than shown in the kit.
Minor problems, to be sure, but I think they detract from an otherwise excellent kit. 
Thoughts?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Fixing the hair is probably fairly simple at least as far as the white zig zag stripe. One thing obvious in photos of the actual make up is the stripe is NOT symmetrical in position. It's much lower on her left side and higher on the right. The left stripe is below her eyebrow and the right one is above.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got mine! Wow! It weighs a fortune and costs a ton!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not that expensive. Slobbytown charged me $32 which isnt bad for two big figures. Still cheaper than resin or vinyl kits.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Very cheap when you consider that to buy the kit over in the UK it will cost approx £45.00 ($70):dude:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Really?? A beautiful kit, well molded and engineered as well as a testament to the high quality of Moebius products, and somebody is complaining about how the box is too thin? Really?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Did you even read my comment before biotching about it? I doubt it. It's a large, heavy, kit in a big, mushy box. The Confederate Raider had a nice hard box...

Remember too while I do build kits I also collect them (I have several thousand). It's nice to have a kit box stay nice and crisp for 10-20-30 years. After all you paid for the box along with the kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I guess ya got a point there. I have an old Monogram Gulfhawk and Albatross in boxes that are pretty much collapsed against the parts.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Did'nt mean to offend but the thickness of a kit box to me has little to do with the kit inside. As a collector I can see your point but I am of a different mindset. If the kit came in a plastic bag I would'nt care as long as it is a quality product.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Luckily, it comes in plastic bags too!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic kit, I'm not concerned about the box as once the model is finished I just fold the box up and put them in a filing cabinet inside a plastic bag, I have boxes from 30+ years ago all nice and new looking, thank you Moebius for this great kit. Karl


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm very impressed with the quality of the mold. I was admiring the carved details on the bench and the tie on the back of the Bride's dress. I swear it looks like they are undercut!


----------

